# I give up.



## Calhanthirs (Oct 3, 2009)

After 5 days, I cannot create a rhetorical koan. I'm quite sure it can't be done, but maybe someone here can prove me wrong.


----------



## Volpino (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't have one yet, but it hasn't been five days yet.

What is the shape of a rhetorical koan?


----------



## Atrak (Oct 3, 2009)

What is a koan? I know what rhetorical means, but koan is new to me.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Oct 4, 2009)

Vopino- heh, well, I suppose it might qualify as a koan, but it seems to lack the rhetorical part.

Atrakaj- Basically an unanswerable question or one that the answer is paradoxical. Volpino's question is a variation on the famous koan 'what is the sound of one hand clapping?' Another is "How shall we live?" "By preparing for death." "And how shall we prepare for death?" "By learning how to live!" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koan


----------



## Volpino (Oct 4, 2009)

Give me a few more weeks. Spontaneous koans are rarely going to be that good.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, okay. I like those  . Give me a few min...


----------



## Atrak (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm...I don't really do the questions that much, but here are some paradoxes and oxymorons  :

~The only true impossibility is the existence of an impossibility.
~Monosyllabic Oxymoron
~Inimically Mimical (see my sig if you don't know )
~(crap, it's late, and I can't think of anymore atm. I mean ones that I made up, as I don't like to use other peoples' paradoxes )


----------



## Atrak (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh! I didn't come up with this, but I thought it was cool  .

Utopia...

Means perfect society, right? Of course, but it also has another meaning  . The prefix eu (in greek letters, or course  ) means good or well, while the root, topia, means place. But the greek prefix ou, which is pronounced the exact same way as eu, means not, or no. So...

Utopia...

Perfect place...

No place...


----------



## DeadWolf29 (Oct 5, 2009)

I highly doubt this is what you're looking for, but after reading the posts in this thread, this popped into my head.

"If Birth equals Life, and Life equals Death; then does Birth equal Death?"


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 5, 2009)

Then stop searching, and wait until it falls on you.
That's easy. Like most things.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Oct 7, 2009)

You know Deadwolf, I think that just, might, qualify...


----------

